# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Lost:..... NAKED 11 days in "ALASKA"

## Sourdough

Who is stronger Men or Women at survival.....??? O.K. MEN who is up for 11 days naked the the Alaska Wilderness. Not this Cowboy. 

Survivalist worry about rabbit meat, the right firearm, the right hat, the right rubberized loincloth.

In June and July of 1999 a 30 year old women spent 11 days naked, with nothing, no loincloth, no survival knife, no survival food, nothing, all alone, lost (well, kind of) in Alaska.

So you think your bad, you think your tough....????

I am thinking a real "TOUGH MAN" Contest, to celebrate the 10'th year of this event.
It will be called "The Blue Tarp Amy" survival contest. Maybe "Fox TV can find a sponsor....

----------


## nell67

Um nope,nada,not gonna happen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rick

> ...the right rubberized loincloth.


Too funny! I suppose it would depend on where in Alaska. The summer months aren't so bad. 11 days is a long time for me to go without TV, a Starbucks stop or my Oreos so I don't think I'd survive. Besides, NO ONE wants to see me naked!

----------


## tracks

Wonder what the circumstances were? She must be one tough nut regardless..

----------


## spiritman

It must've been a photo shoot for a magazine

----------


## trax

> In June and July of 1999 a 30 year old women spent 11 days naked, with nothing, no loincloth, no survival knife, no survival food, nothing, all alone, lost (well, kind of) in Alaska.


What's the "well, kind of"? Seems to be essential information

----------


## Sourdough

O.K. No one has signed up yet, so we will make a concession, everybody gets to wear there loincloth. Nothing else.

Sorry, I forgot to say you start as she did, by crossing a ice cold river.

So men what would it take...? Are you going to let a women out do you.

If you use your loincloth the women win.

Did I point out that the Brown/Grizzly Bears will be naked.

----------


## Rick

Let me get this straight... there will be bare bears? unbearable. No, I'm out.

----------


## nell67

What? no turkey feathers????

----------


## Sourdough

Maybe someone good at computer stuff, internet stuff, can find the articles: Try, "Blue tarp Amy". or: Amy, Lawyer. or: Anchorage Daily news, July 5, 1999 "Lawyer tells survival tale". or try: Hope, Alaska Canyon Creek or Sixmile Creek.

----------


## Elkchsr

I may go for that (with the loincloth)  :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> I may go for that (with the loincloth)


Sorry....some times I can't help it.

----------


## Rick

Let me get this straight.....Elkchsr wants help with his loin cloth? I'm really out, now.

----------


## Rick

I found it but it's a pay to read on the Anchorage news paper. Here's the entice: 

Amy Headrick waded across a roaring chest-high stream, chewed on leaves for moisture and, in an unsuccessful effort to draw attention to her plight, tossed mining equipment into a stream during an 11-day ordeal in dense hills outside Hope. Then -- naked, weak and covered with cuts -- she lay down on a gravel stream bank near a mining camp, wrapped herself tightly in a blue tarp and waited for help, Alaska State Troopers said. Clutching an empty coffee can found in the miners' stash.....

----------


## Sourdough

> I found it but it's a pay to read on the Anchorage news paper. Here's the entice: 
> 
> Amy Headrick waded across a roaring chest-high stream, chewed on leaves for moisture and, in an unsuccessful effort to draw attention to her plight, tossed mining equipment into a stream during an 11-day ordeal in dense hills outside Hope. Then -- naked, weak and covered with cuts -- she lay down on a gravel stream bank near a mining camp, wrapped herself tightly in a blue tarp and waited for help, Alaska State Troopers said. Clutching an empty coffee can found in the miners' stash.....


I'll keep looking. Last year I found it some other place under: " Blue tarp Amy "

----------


## Rick

Of course, out there where you live the 1999 edition probably just arrived didn't it? :Big Grin:

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Naked out in the wilds of alaska sounds like fun to me. I do insist that my coffee can be made of metel. None of those plastic things. 

I also want my to wear my glasses so I can see. 

I am not proud, I have over come many a raving mad rarbit, when her was laughing himself silly~!

 Don

----------


## Sourdough

> Of course, out there where you live the 1999 edition probably just arrived didn't it?


Arrived Last week...... there are many interesting aspects to this story, And yes it played out just five miles down the road. Not the least of which is that two years later 2001 (I think) another young women did the same thing in the same place.

----------


## tracks

ANOTHER ONE... Whats up with that ? naked women wandering in the wilds of alaska.
you must have that old mine up for sale HOPEAK !!!! perty slick

----------


## Elkchsr

You guys are good at twisting things  :EEK!: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rick

I would suggest moving five miles down that road. And put a door on that outhouse for cryin' out loud.

----------


## trax

Two of them? Isn't anyone in Alaska noticing when these naked women go missing? Is anyone in Alaska needing a pretty good tracker?

----------


## nell67

> Two of them? Isn't anyone in Alaska noticing when these naked women go missing? Is anyone in Alaska needing a pretty good tracker?


Dont think so trax :Mad:

----------


## Sarge47

> Two of them? Isn't anyone in Alaska noticing when these naked women go missing? Is anyone in Alaska needing a pretty good tracker?


You could follow their trail of clothes, right?  Attn. all Alaskan outdoors SAR folks; TRAX is offering his services the next time any naked woman goes missing... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :Cool:

----------


## trax

Where did I volunteer in that post? Huh? Where?

Elkchsr, native_dude, beowulf, medicine wolf, FVR and WarEagle are all good trackers. I'm sure there are others here as well, don't mean to leave anyone out. Sheesh, a guy can't even sniff out an opportunity for his bro's without getting his azz in a sling, LMAOOO...

----------


## Sourdough

I sure wish we could get the story up: It would be a interesting case study. It would be even better to know the truth. The real truth. She is a lawyer, and was when this happened. She was on prescription medication for something. Which she left in the car.
She crossed and recrossed chest deep, Ice cold creeks and rivers. She was out there 11 days. Why she took her cloths off? As I recall she took them off because they where wet. The Question is why did they stay off.???? People rafting down the river, saw her, she waved to them, nude, from gravel bars. (If your wondering why they did not stop. It is a class 3 and class 5 Creek). Why she did not stay by the car, and wait for help??? Why did she not walk down the road towards help??? Why did she not run to the rafters.??? Or the State Troopers ....Why did she not stay in the miners cabin she entered, but was found under a blue tarp outside the cabin. Why, Why, Why.....Maybe she does not know why. So let's just leave all of that.

What I find of interest is: Us....Us....We have survival everything,  60# survival back Packs, 15# survival day hike packs. 8# Survival Fanny packs, Hip pocket survival packs. First Aid stuff, food, knives, gun, but mostly skills, and experience. She had "NOTHING". Naked, no food, 11 days, sleeping nude on the cold ground, just think of the heat loss. No skills, She did not try to be saved. And yet she lived.......Why.  

Do I pack too much survival gear..??? I don't think so, But I have to wonder.

I think it is pointless for this thread to rave on and on about what she should have done.

I am more interested in the human bodys ability to do what hers did for 11 days. Did she spend 4,000 or 5,000 or 7,000 or more calories per day. How much can the human body endure.???

----------


## canid

dumb luck maybe. i've always felt that if love is blind, fortune is dumb, deaf, blind and confused.

----------


## tracks

11 Days, more like divine intervention..

----------


## nell67

> Where did I volunteer in that post? Huh? Where?
> 
> Elkchsr, native_dude, beowulf, medicine wolf, FVR and WarEagle are all good trackers. I'm sure there are others here as well, don't mean to leave anyone out. Sheesh, a guy can't even sniff out an opportunity for his bro's without getting his azz in a sling, LMAOOO...


You didn't clarify whose services you were offering in the other post,Trax :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: ,my bad for assuming.....

----------


## Nativedude

> "Who is stronger Men or Women at survival.....???"


Of the untrained, novice ranks, and in my experience, women handle a survival situation better than their male counterparts. . .for the most part.

Women more readily accept when they are lost and remain calmer in the face of a survival/disaster situation and don't have the _"I'm not lost"_ syndrome. They keep their wits about them, accept being lost and start making preparations to sustain and/or survive!

----------


## Sourdough

> Of the untrained, novice ranks, and in my experience, women handle a survival situation better than their male counterparts. . .for the most part.
> 
> Women more readily accept when they are lost and remain calmer in the face of a survival/disaster situation and don't have the _"I'm not lost"_ syndrome. They keep their wits about them, accept being lost and start making preparations to sustain and/or survive!


That would be my take also. I notice we have no contestants, and I ordered some XXXL Goat-tex loin cloths. 

As a Bush Pilot it was always interesting the way men reacted to being dropped on a ridge, or gravel bar, for a hunt. They would say, If you don't come back, which way is out..?? I would say, "If I don't come back your not going to get out, that is why you "tip" the pilot. We would laugh, and he would say, "but what if you crash". My response, "I have a lot of experience in that area".

----------


## Sourdough

U.P.S. just delivered the rubberizes and or goat-tex loincloths. This is your chance to test your skills, and (sorry I was going to say equipment, but none allowed). Fox T.V. needs you for the fall primer of: "ARE YOU AS GOOD AS A WOMEN...???"

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Still being in school I have a different view on this:

Chances are the girls [in my school] would run out of make-up after a couple of hours, and then afterwards if a rescue plane came for them they would hide from it because they would think they are too ugly and it would b embarrassing to be caught looking like that. They would prob starve after 1 day, on account of they barely eat as it is, so they would enter the situation extremely hungry.

The guys on the other hand would end up starting a forest fire ["hey, I didn't remember I had some fireworks in my pocket..... I wonder if they still work...."], making it easy for planes to find them. Ah, the joys of fireworks and roman candles  :Smile:

----------


## amy headrick

I am the amy who was lost near Hope Alaska from June 14 until June 26, 1999.  Yes, I was found naked.  Yes I crossed ice cold rivers.  Yes i was found under and on top of blue tarps.  the tarps sucked.  they got frayed and caught between my cut up toes.  Felt like knives.

----------


## crashdive123

Amy - glad you survived the ordeal, but we hadn't talked about it in over a year.  We probably will now since it has been brought to the forefront.  I'd love to hear more if you wouldn't mind sharing.

----------


## Rick

Welcome to the forum. Why not venture over to our Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

Based on your IP, I assume you no longer live in Alaska. 

Since you posted, care to share the circumstances? It might be educational to others who find themselves in similar circumstances. According to the newspaper article, you were out there for several days. An admirable feet of survival for anyone.

----------


## Rick

Sorry, I was typing when Crash posted.

----------


## Sourdough

Welcome to the Forum......From the banks of the lovely Sixmile Creek/Canyon Creek river system. You are one of my hero's. Welcome to the forum. I helped look for you when you were lost.

----------


## amy headrick

i was searching for something for my mom, and this post was the first thing that came up on google.  didn't see a year ago.

I'd be happy to share more.  what did you all want to know?  Oh, and no, i no longer live in alaska.  New mexico now.  No wilderness adventures thus far here.

----------


## crashdive123

> i was searching for something for my mom, and this post was the first thing that came up on google.  didn't see a year ago.
> 
> I'd be happy to share more.  what did you all want to know?  Oh, and no, i no longer live in alaska.  New mexico now.  No wilderness adventures thus far here.


For me, I'd just like to hear what you did to stay alive and get rescued.  We sometimes get caught up in you've got to have this or that gear to survive.  Sounds as though you didn't have much more than your wits with you.  Others maybe able to "avoid" getting caught in a similar situation with your story.

----------


## amy headrick

Well, I was a little sleep, food and water deprived when I got myself lost.  After that, it started raining, so I slept.  My main focus was water and trying to stay as warm as possible.  I couldn't find the road, so I wanted to find a place that I could see the sky.  In case people were looking for me or a small plane flew low.  The best place was down by the river, but there was a lot of vegetation when I would go down.  I finally found an open spot where the miners had some equipment, and I camped out for what must have been 2 or 3 days.  At one point, I had a feeling I was about to be rescued, so I shifted positions.  Not much longer, I saw a tree move, and 2 men appear.  They called the police, and the National Guard flew me out. 

I really don't mind talking about it.  It was not traumatic for me, I never paniced (well, I started to at one point when it was raining and I started to slip into hypothermia, but I pulled myself out of it.  That is actually when I ditched my cotten clothing).  If you have specific questions, feel free to ask away.

----------


## Sourdough

You should be advised that I have spent the last ten years wandering that country looking for "naked" 30'something women. :Smile:

----------


## mountain mama

omg I was waiting for that to come up in conversation

----------


## crashdive123

> I really don't mind talking about it.  It was not traumatic for me, I never paniced (well, I started to at one point when it was raining and I started to slip into hypothermia, but I pulled myself out of it.  That is actually when I ditched my cotten clothing).  If you have specific questions, feel free to ask away.


That's exactly the perspective I was thinking about.  We often talk about the dangers of wearing cotton in cold, wet climates.  For many, it is counter-intuitive to think that you can stay warmer without the clothing on.  Glad you figured that out.

----------


## Sourdough

Ok, several commercial rafting parties floated past you, early in your experience and you waved with only one hand, like saying "HI". Why did you not wave both arms, and yell, "HELP".......?

----------


## Rick

I for one appreciate your openness and candor. It's one thing to talk about surviving in extreme conditions but something else entirely to have done it. Your experience and knowledge are head and shoulders above a lot of experts that have never been there. 

What prompted you to be out there to begin with? I'm curious why you didn't have some type of survival gear with you at the time. I would also like to know what kind of wilderness experience you had prior to this unfortunate episode.

----------


## ClayPick

Quote - Third Man phenomenon, in which people report sensing a ghostly presence during extreme physical and mental duress. 

Did you experience such?  Youre a superstar in a place like this, take a bow.
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## amy headrick

> Ok, several commercial rafting parties floated past you, early in your experience and you waved with only one hand, like saying "HI". Why did you not wave both arms, and yell, "HELP".......?


WHAT?  No rafting parties floated by me.  There was a lot, a lot of misinformation in papers while I was gone!

----------


## amy headrick

> Quote - Third Man phenomenon, in which people report sensing a ghostly presence during extreme physical and mental duress. 
> 
> Did you experience such?  Youre a superstar in a place like this, take a bow.


You just gave me chills.  Yes, I experienced it.  I called it my Presence.  Stayed with me until I found my waiting spot, and then just went away.

----------


## amy headrick

> That's exactly the perspective I was thinking about.  We often talk about the dangers of wearing cotton in cold, wet climates.  For many, it is counter-intuitive to think that you can stay warmer without the clothing on.  Glad you figured that out.


I figured it out when I saw the steam coming from the cotten clothing and realized it was my body heat escaping.

----------


## amy headrick

> I for one appreciate your openness and candor. It's one thing to talk about surviving in extreme conditions but something else entirely to have done it. Your experience and knowledge are head and shoulders above a lot of experts that have never been there. 
> 
> What prompted you to be out there to begin with? I'm curious why you didn't have some type of survival gear with you at the time. I would also like to know what kind of wilderness experience you had prior to this unfortunate episode.


Nothing like experience as a teacher.  I had no skills or training, other than general hiking.  I was not planning on being out there, which is why I had no gear.  Long story short, I ran out of gas, got a ride ot the main road, walked about 5 milres, couldn't get another ride, so I walked back toward the car.  I thought I saw a shortcut go through the woods.  I realized it wasn't, turned, but got lost.  Pretty boring, actually.

----------


## Sourdough

Amy, In my opinion, having studied that area, it is highly likely that your 12 days was the longest continuous period any human has spent in that country alone in the last 110 years. I think that area is the most unexplored chunk of land in Alaska.

----------


## amy headrick

Probably so.  It is beautiful though.  I have been back several times, and know the area like the back of my hand.  Believe it or not, there are times I really miss it.

----------


## crashdive123

I was going to ask if you've ever been back.  Nice to see that you have.

----------


## Sourdough

> Probably so.  It is beautiful though.  I have been back several times, and know the area like the back of my hand.  Believe it or not, there are times I really miss it.


Well, I'll be happy to buy you breakfast at the Discovery Café, in Hope, Alaska any time. I think there are songs about you, by Hobo Jim, I am not sure on that. Your folklore for sure. 

Sunrise, Alaska (Mile 7 Hope Road) needs an establishment called: "Blue Tarp Amy's Bar & Grill". The tourist would love it.

----------


## amy headrick

My car ran out of gase at about mile 11 on the Hope cutoff.  songs about me?  People still talk about me?  Not sure if that gives me an ego trip, or freaks me out.

----------


## Rick

> Pretty boring, actually.


Maybe. But there are a 1000 lessons in that paragraph. There are some very experienced folks on here and we'd all like to think, "Can't happen to me!". The truth is you only need to change one variable in an outing and it suddenly is you. Change the weather, the time of day, your health or just miss a turn. It sure doesn't take much. 

In hind sight, what would you have done differently to prevent what happened AND what do you wish you would have had with you? Was there anything you kept thinking, "I sure wish I had...." (other than a cell phone).

----------


## Sourdough

You do know that the same thing happened with another woman two years later.......? And an other unreported incident with a lady at mile post 2 in the dead of winter, just two years, maybe three years ago. They brought her to my house, hypothermia, soaking wet, and -12* Below, she had slipped or jumped into the river. Something about that river and young women.

----------


## amy headrick

Wow, no didn't know.  strange.

I wish I would have asked the construction workers for help before I got lost.  I wish I would have seen their satelite phone.

I had a cell phone.  No reception and a dead battery.  I wish I had a tent.  food would have been nice, but all things considered, it wasn't the worst aspect.

In all actuality, though, I am glad it happened.  I would never do anything like that intentionally, but for me, it was a positive experience and something I will have with me for the rest of my life.

----------


## amy headrick

Oh, and that river is really cold.  I mean really cold.  I wanted to cross back over, but I couldn't stand the thought of being in it a third time.  Yep, three times.

----------


## Sourdough

It seemed that the search was hampered by the assumption of fowl play. And much time was lost questioning the man you were at that time engaged to. Do you have thoughts about this.

----------


## amy headrick

I do.  They wasted a ton of time.  My car was found on the road out of gas.  Locked, my stuff gone.  No reason to have suspected foul play, in my opinion.  Not sure about them questioning Dave.  He never said much about that.

I think that so many people end up lost in alaska and that they should have suspected that first.  But hey. . .the weird thing is how the dogs were able to track me up the Seward highway, but not into the woods.

I did see a trooper helicopter fly over the river early on, but I was up higher in the mountain.  Officer Bowman confirmed that it was them when he came to see me in the hosiptal.  The hospital was a weird experience.  I would never voluntarily step foot in Providence again.

----------


## Sourdough

OK, Here is the big question for me, to what extent did chemicals, both legal and/or illegal play some part in this event......? Please feel free to decline to answer; However now days everyone is on some type of drug, both legal and illegal, and sometimes both. This is a example: my friends son is Bi-Polar, and is on medicine for the condition, but sometimes he thinks the medicine is making him depressed, so he quits taking the medicine. I am not inferring that you were on any medicine, but could you or would you talk about "HOW" medicines "Could" effect someones decisions........? Thank you.

----------


## amy headrick

Non actually.  I was quite sober.  I was tired, hungry and thirsty, but not on anything.   There was speculation floating around that I was manic deressive, but I wasn't and aren't.  No meds.   My boyfriend, on the other hand, was on quite a bit while I was lost.  

I could see that someone on or off meds could get lost.  I just had dumb luck and wasn't paying attention after I crossed over the foot bridge.  By the way, is it still there?  Last time i saw it, it was pretty rickety!

----------


## Sourdough

> I just had dumb luck and wasn't paying attention after I crossed over the foot bridge.  By the way, is it still there?  Last time i saw it, it was pretty rickety!


The bridge has been replaced with a new footbridge across Sixmile, Creek at the confluence with Gulch Creek. I was just up to the mining operation back Gulch Creek two weeks ago.

----------


## amy headrick

That's cool.  Man, I love it out there.  It is so peaceful and beautiful.  But what really surprised me was all the trash out there.  Lots of trash.  And the old car.  How the heck did someone get a car out there?

----------


## Sourdough

Amy, you or one of the forum members might want to look in the Anchorage Daily news archives for the story of the other lady that had the roughly same experience about two or three years later. (Key word would be 6 mile or Sixmile, or Turnagain Pass, or Amy) Are you a attorney there in N.M.??

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

that many days with no clothes would be harsh, with the chill of nitetime, that would be  hard to do

----------


## trax

Amy, I'd like to say thank you for coming to the site and thank you for sharing your perspective and your experience. There are a lot of very good common sense points you make, especially for those uninitiated to the outdoors and the north, even things as simple as how cold the river was. It's so unfortunate that we have all of these "hollywood" offerings that give people a false sense of security about the wild. 

Most of all, congratulations on being a survivor and having the level-headedness you seem to have now, about the experience.

----------


## amy headrick

I have never taken the NM bar, but I work for a legal publishing/research/software company.  Thinking about the bar this year.

The water was a notch above ice, and flood stage levels.  I have no idea how I got across it.  And not how I did it three times.  Something happens when you go into survival mode.  The brain works differently.  I wasted time the first couple days, after that, I sort of learned a bunch of stuff.

----------


## snakeman

Who wanders around in Alaska naked?

----------


## amy headrick

no one usually.  I had to shed my clothes after i got lost.  they were cotten, it was raining and was starting to get hypothermic.  better without the clothes.

----------


## Rick

I tell my wife that all the time. All she says is, "Shut up." It's not right, I tell ya.

----------


## amy headrick

I actually had a distaste for clothes for a while after.  Go figure.  Modesty had gone out the window.

----------


## Sarge47

> I actually had a distaste for clothes for a while after.  Go figure.  Modesty had gone out the window.


Priorities get changed around real fast when the crap hits the fan! :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

> I actually had a distaste for clothes for a while after.  Go figure.  Modesty had gone out the window.


Oh sure....and you wait ten years to introduce yourself.

----------


## amy headrick

Hee-hee.  I didn't know about wilderness survival forums before last night.

----------


## Rick

Sitting here warm and dry it's hard to visualize me wanting to ditch my clothes. I KNOW all the rules about cotton. Still, it's almost ingrained NOT to do it. It seems counter intuitive. Yet, it was probably the best thing you could have done under the circumstances. For not having any experience or training, you sure made some smart decisions.

----------


## amy headrick

> Sitting here warm and dry it's hard to visualize me wanting to ditch my clothes. I KNOW all the rules about cotton. Still, it's almost ingrained NOT to do it. It seems counter intuitive. Yet, it was probably the best thing you could have done under the circumstances. For not having any experience or training, you sure made some smart decisions.


Ditching my clothes was next to impossible.  It was raining, and I saw the steam escaping and knew I had to do something.  But with how cold I was, it was hard to do.  As I felt my muscles start to contract, which can be the beginning of hypothermia, I knew they had to go.

I made some smart decisions after I got lost.  And I felt I had a little divine intervention as well.

----------


## Sourdough

Bump........We have a lot of new members who might find this interesting. There is a lot of off subject posts, but I would suggest you start with post #26 then jump to post #34 and continue. I find it especially interesting to those who obsess about the perfect firearm, and perfect knife. I wish Amy would come back to the forum. But she has moved on with her life.

----------


## Justin Case

Thanks SD,,  That was very interesting indeed  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

Well, I definitely enjoyed reading this whole thread. Thinking about what I would have done. For sure stayed with my car or gotten dropped off at a place with people not on the side of the road hoping for another ride.
And finally, in walking back to my car I wouldn't have taken any shortcuts but instead retraced my steps back. The middle part...who knows? Definitely not inclined to cross the river naked.

----------


## 1stimestar

While I have actually done a bit of "nekkid hiking" I had my coffee, socks and hiking boots...and bug dope.

----------


## Winter

Pretty amazing with an extra helping of luck.

----------


## Sourdough

> While I have actually done a bit of "nekkid hiking" I had my coffee, socks and hiking boots...and bug dope.


Kinky.......very Kinky.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Maybe. But there are a 1000 lessons in that paragraph. There are some very experienced folks on here and we'd all like to think, "Can't happen to me!". The truth is you only need to change one variable in an outing and it suddenly is you. Change the weather, the time of day, your health or just miss a turn. It sure doesn't take much. 
> 
> In hind sight, what would you have done differently to prevent what happened AND what do you wish you would have had with you? Was there anything you kept thinking, "I sure wish I had...." (other than a cell phone).


I think those of us with a lot of experience think it CAN happen to me.  Once you know what can happen, you can see how easily it can happen, to anyone.  I think that is why many of us are on here, because we know "it" can happen.  What ever "it" is.

----------


## Sourdough

> I think those of us with a lot of experience think it CAN happen to me.  Once you know what can happen, you can see how easily it can happen, to anyone.  I think that is why many of us are on here, because we know "it" can happen.  What ever "it" is.


Aaaa, Yes I was 19 and she was 18 I remember it well.

----------


## Rick

Well put, 1st. I thing that's exactly right.

@SD - And her dad was 42 and carried!

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

11 days, lost and naked in Alaska... dang, did I ever miss one heck of a party........I have a micro chip in me, my GF insisted so she can check on the puter where I am at in the back woods.....

----------


## amyheadrick

Hi all.  Was just browsing around and noticed sourdough had bumped this.  I am still alive and kicking, no more wilderness adventures to speak of.  How is Hope?  I miss alaska!

----------


## Sourdough

Welcome back Amy.

----------


## amyheadrick

Thanks sourdough.  How have you been?

----------


## Rick

Welcome back, Amy. Glad everything is going well for you. Stop by more often!!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - what they said.  Glad to see you back.

----------


## Sourdough

> Thanks sourdough.  How have you been?


Good,  It was a easy winter, never more than a 3 Dog night.

----------


## cbr6fs

Absolutely fantastic experience and story, thanks to everyone for posting, finding the thread, sharing and bumping.

Really happy you got out ok Amy and still with a passion for the outdoors  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Sourdough

Bump for kicks & Giggles.

----------


## hunter63

Great story......Guess these posts were before my time.....so read the whole thing.
Glad that was a great ending.....Way to go Amy.
Thanks SD for bumping.

----------


## Wildthang

Any body ever read the book, Follow the River about ary Engles Wilder? Now there is one tough women, probably one of the toughest that ever lived!

----------


## kyratshooter

I live just a couple of miles form the Big Bone Lick where her journey began and have given the Mary Ingles talk several times.

As a survival story it is wanting.  Anything that one could do wrong she managed to do.  The only thing she did right was to simply refuse to die.

----------


## Old Professor

Follow The River is one of the most memorable frontier stories that I have read. Right up there with The Most Extraordinary Adventures of Major Robert Strobo. Frontier History is my Avocation.

----------

